# Film strip and wine storage themed coffee table



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Here is the first Christmas present completed in plenty of time for the holidays. Made from 8/4, 5/4 & 4/4 Walnut and some accents in Cherry. The table is for a couple who enjoy drinking wine but also one of them is a professional photographer. I took some artistic license with both of the themed elements. The overall size is 42” long, 20” wide and 17” tall. I allowed for 3” of clearance underneath.
The inside of the case is lined in Cedar plywood as they will most likely store blankets inside. The two drawers are made from ½” Baltic Birch plywood and are intended for storing coasters and remote controls etc. I used 1/8” cedar plywood on the drawer bottoms just because I had it on hand, otherwise I would have used standard ¼” maple plywood.
I’m not quite sure where the inspiration for the film strip inlay came from but I’m glad I did it as it does look unique. I’ve used store bought inlay previously but I have never had the cause to make my own before and I must admit it was not very difficult to do, just a little time consuming. And it didn’t take as much material to make the film strips as I was thinking it would. The film strips ended up being 2” wide and 1/8” thick and I tried to make them as proportionate as possible. I built a simple jig to run my router on and grooved out a 1-63/64” wide slot 1/8” deep and just went nice and steady with a newly sharpened bit and gave it the random scattered look. Then I just did the final 1/64” fitting of the strips by hand. I sanded everything out to 400 grit and the finish is four coats of Sam Maloof wipe on oil and varnish mix.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Very Nice ! :thumbsup:

thanks for posting.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

That is pretty cool. Great job.

Red


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very unique! I like the film inlays on the top of it. Cool design.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful design and great outcome. Very artistic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Very very nice!


----------



## skymonkey (Apr 12, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Really nice!
Question: How did you get the little cog holes in the strips? Surely didn't drill them all.....or did you?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Very clever. Nice work.












 





.
.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

that is awesome, how long did that inlay work take? just a thought, but i think it would look really cool if you somehow incorporated some photos into the film squares! once again outstanding work


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

x2^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^6


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very cool John,
Nice work. I like when somebody does something unique. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Very interesting motif. Nicely carried out.

Gerry


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> Really nice!
> Question: How did you get the little cog holes in the strips? Surely didn't drill them all.....or did you?


 First of all thank you for all the comments. I am pleased with the end result.
Gene to answer your question: in order to make the cog wheels I used 6" wide pieces of both 8/4 Walnut and 8/4 Cherry and cut them into end grain strips of 1/8” long. I then glued them together again in an alternating pattern. Once I had a block that was 6” wide, 8” long and 2” thick worth of them I cut them down the middle and glued them end to end to get a 3” x 16” x 2” and then I cut them down the middle again to get a 1-1/2” x 32” x 2”. I then put a straight edge on them and cut them into 1/8” x 32” x 2” strips. Maybe these pictures will do it justice.
Overall it took about a full day to make the inlay but there was lots of starting and stopping between gluing.


----------

